# Wheel horse 4 sale



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Toro Wheelhorse Snowblower 7hp


----------



## SteelyTim (Nov 14, 2014)

That's a great deal!!!! Wish I was closer!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

SteelyTim said:


> That's a great deal!!!! Wish I was closer!


with electric start, wish i were closer also and had room in the garage for it


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Those were originally REO units, first built by the REO Motor Car Company,
the company which built the "REO Speedwagon", a delivery truck of the 19-teens through 1950's..
and yes, the band is named after the truck! 

Then Wheel Horse bought the REO outdoor power equipment line in the 60's and
continued making the same snowblowers under the Wheel Horse label.
Most of the Wheel Horse snowblowers were probably made in the 60's..
perhaps into the early 70's as well..

Scot


----------

